
Show HN: Better photo filters for web - alasf
http://stunwall.com
======
underwater
Nice. I open sourced something similar a little while back
[https://github.com/joshduck/PixelStir/](https://github.com/joshduck/PixelStir/)
(demo at pixelstir.com).

~~~
marveller
Thanks for sharing!

------
impostervt
Was just thinking of making something similar today, but with a twist - let
users create, save, and share their own filters. You could then show the
popular filters, new filters, etc.

~~~
QuasiAlon
Interesting idea. I wonder what the result would be. How likely is it there
are still good filters to be created.

------
danso
Nice...good execution and I like that instead of forcing the user to create an
account, you give them an optional account to use in the future, as well as
the ready-to-send image.

I don't know if this is meant to be just a hobby project or a MVP...but if
it's the latter, I wouldn't position it as "better at making beautiful photos
via filters". It's not just because that's a subjective argument between
Instagram/Flickr/etc, but because the appeal of Instagram, in particular, is
that it is so seamlessly tied to people's most frequently-used photo device
and one with a large user network. People like the filters, but it's the
casualness and the addictiveness of acquiring "Likes" that is Instagram's main
draw, and that's more of a UI/UX thing than aesthetic appeal.

------
rallison
Very nice. I was just looking at CamanJS [0] for a project, and your project
overlaps with Caman with regard to filters. However, the great thing about
your version is how instantaneous the changes are. Caman is great too, but
making any changes results in a 1/2 second to 2 second wait on my machine.

Anyway, very nice work.

 _Edit_ : One note: I find the jump in effect for vignetting from 0 to 1
rather large. Maybe start the vignetting much further out so that the jump
isn't quite so big?

[0] [http://camanjs.com/examples/](http://camanjs.com/examples/)

~~~
hnriot
these are far better than the OP's link. There's a reason the OP's filters are
fast, they are trivially simple transforms. Doing something more interesting
takes a little time. half a second won't kill me!

~~~
rallison
Fair enough, but even the simple operations on Caman - adjusting brightness,
for example - have a delay. And don't get me wrong, I think Caman is great,
and is much more powerful.

------
marveller
Great idea, also listed at [http://stockphotos.io/resources/photo-
editor/](http://stockphotos.io/resources/photo-editor/)

------
QuasiAlon
Very nice, love the simplicity.

One thing I would tweak though: when you punch in the numbers for brightness
and vignette (instead of using up/down), the effect doesn't take place until
you click somewhere on the page. Would be nice to see it auto update as you
write the values.

------
neave
Better: [http://webcamtoy.com](http://webcamtoy.com)

------
justbaker
My biggest issue is no description of the website anywhere! While I personally
can figure out the purpose and usage, I think that it may confuse others.
Otherwise nice work.

------
twanlass
The nicest / most surprising thing to me was the instant image preview. In
less than a second I had 'uploaded' a huge image and was editing. Nice work.

------
hnriot
I don't get why everyone is so positive! The filters are horrible and just
very basic color transforms. most leave a sickly look to the photo due to
greens and blues.

------
antonwinter
just went to use your twitter link, its a bit too intrusive for my liking. i
just wanted to tweet about your site.

